# measuring fishing



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

I used my rod to measure my trout this weekend wade fishing.how are some of the ways to guys measure your catch


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

depends on how cold the water is


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

So, that is why they always catch biggest trout in winter. I see...


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=730234

this will help


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

I picked this up a bass pro shops the other day. I haven't used it yet. The only problem I can see with it is the rope is kinda thin allowing to tangle more easily. It goes up to 30" I think.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use a paint pen and mark the lengths on my rod. I like to mark a tad long because it's tough to get an accurate measurement this way. Don't want to get caught a 1/2" short when the GW comes a callin'.


----------



## Brush Country (Sep 7, 2011)

rjc1982 said:


> I use a paint pen and mark the lengths on my rod. I like to mark a tad long because it's tough to get an accurate measurement this way. Don't want to get caught a 1/2" short when the GW comes a callin'.


X2


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

I have marked my rod with auto pin striping at 14, 15, 20 and 27", then take clear nail polish to coat over the striping.


----------

